# Caribe vs. Oscar



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

I need someone to answer if they can live together in a 50 g's.

What about a firemouth?


----------



## cfr3 (Feb 20, 2003)

If your Oscar is estalished and bigger than the Caribe it should be no problem.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> I need someone to answer if they can live together in a 50 g's.
> 
> What about a firemouth?


 yea if the oscar is bigger than the caribe. sooner or later though i imagine the caribe will take out the oscar.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

its a flip of the coin.but eventually the caribe will take him out.and welcome to the board but be careful we have a hannibal already on this board


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

cfr3 and I did it with oscars and red bellies but I bet the Caribe will smoke it. Caribe are more aggressive than standard natts.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Xenon said:


> cfr3 and I did it with oscars and red bellies but I bet the Caribe will smoke it. Caribe are more aggressive than standard natts.


you and cfr3 did it with oscar's and red bellies?







wow xenon!


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

I use to feed large oscars to my caribe, he didn't stand a chance against 13 hungry caribe.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Thank you all...i tried...i failed...

I can't recomend to put them together if the tank is not really big or have enough hidding places since they will kill each other!

Yes, Caribes are shy but very aggresive, that's why they are my all time favorites!

They don't play, they are not friendly anyway, they can be mercyless and really cruel, they simply eat almost anythig if hungry and will do anything to survive! It's their nature.

...i think Caribe is the most beautifull and aggresive when hunting in group, i live in Venezuela and i have seen what they can do to any creature (even another Caribe) if they are TRUELY HUNGRY...they will strip ANY creature to bare bones in seconds!, THOUGH, it can be a dangerous pet or toy!!!.

My Caribe eat at least 2 fish daily and it takes less than 30 seconds to do that!

He killed one of his brothers after being together for almost a year...now i have my piranhas in different tanks.

And remember...Caribe (Notatus), Red Belly (Nattereri) and Piraya ARE THE ONLY TRUE PIRANHAS!

The others are mean, but is not the same!!!


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

A 10" Oscar has been in with my Reds for 1 month now. This will be his final day. DO NOT TRY THIS unles you do not care about the Oscar.

-Kevin-


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

luva40 said:


> A 10" Oscar has been in with my Reds for 1 month now. This will be his final day. DO NOT TRY THIS unles you do not care about the Oscar.
> 
> -Kevin-


 are you taking him out of the tank or is he a goner?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> What about a firemouth?


 no chance!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

cfr3 said:


> If your Oscar is estalished and bigger than the Caribe it should be no problem.


 Untill he geting hungry enuff...
I belice sooner or later he will get eatn


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

I took the Oscar out today with a baseball sized hole through the middle of the fish and no tail. He was a cool fish, R.I.P.

-Kevin-


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

This week im gonna try to get a oscar around 6-8 inches and feed em to my p's I will try to record it, im almost positive my p's will tear it apart.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

Sweet , personally I think O's are ugly as hell. But there has been a couple that have caught my eye, not many tho. Sorry, but honestly thats what you get







LOL Nothing but lunch and dinner go in my tanks.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

GARGOYLE said:


> Sweet , personally I think O's are ugly as hell. But there has been a couple that have caught my eye, not many tho. Sorry, but honestly thats what you get
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hehe nice one, but what about brkefast?


----------

